# From the Rockford Ill. Show



## the tinker (Nov 20, 2016)

The ultimate muscle bike


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 20, 2016)

first prize winner of category -_ "too much time on your hands"_...


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 20, 2016)

Way too cool. But it reminds of something my father would say - "some people have more money than brains"


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2016)

One word, WOW!  ................ *Is that a Big Daddy Ed Roth creation?*


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 22, 2016)

That is the answer to the question no one ever asked.


----------



## mrg (Nov 22, 2016)

Where's the driveshaft?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 22, 2016)

Don't see a driveshaft,battery etc etc. So the tires have about a hundred PSI in em or what? It is cool which ever way you look at. But it's like a car wreck - on one hand you don't want to look but every body drives real slow and stares. I can't decide if its dumb or i want it, its dumb, i want it, its dumb, i want it........

WOW ----- http://atomiczombie.com/0401 - combuster.aspx


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2016)

I asked the owner about it. He said this show was the first time out for the bike  . He has ridden it and gets plenty of odd looks.   He got the idea while moving an engine in his shop.  The engine was out of a car, I think on a cart. There was a bicycle  behind it in the shop and from a distance it looked like the engine was in the bike. An idea was spawned.......
Most of the parts are the real deal.  The really heavy stuff that is painted[block, bell housing , etc.] is cast out of Styrofoam.
 Upon close inspection of it this creation is awesome. It really looks like the real deal. Usually on stuff like this one can quickly tell the fake parts. On this I could not.  This fellow is a real artist.
The welds on the framework are perfect. Notice what he used for the gusset plates.Just a great job all around.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 23, 2016)

HI TINKER!
THIS WAS POSTED AT 1:24 AM AND YOUR UP AT 5:30 BASED ON ONE OF YOUR RECENT POSTS! (4 HOURS?)
HAVE A ENJOYABLE THANKS GIVING.


----------

